# B-414 Clutch



## Ra Russell (Mar 11, 2020)

Looking for help adjusting the clutch on a B-414. Any help would be helpful it grinds while putting in gear have to shut off to use PTO. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Russell. It sure sounds to me like it's beyond adjustment and needs a new clutch.


----------



## Ra Russell (Mar 11, 2020)

Not what I wanted to hear but thanks for your reply


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had s 1958 Ford f 100 that was so bad, I'd have to shut it off at stop lights, and start it in gear. Drove it like that for weeks.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

I did that for a week with a ‘66 C20, spring holder on the clutch failed and the spring kept it from disengaging. Replaced the timing chain at 220,000 when the bolts backed out of the top sprocket as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## John Stanley (May 28, 2020)

If your B414 is like mine, it has a two stage clutch. I can change gears normally with the clutch, but I really have to stand on the clutch to shift the pto.


----------

